# Can Second Owner Still Buy Extended Warranty if under Original 4 year/50k warranty



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

texashokie said:


> I'm not the original poster, but since I'm just about to buy a CPO car, want to make sure I understand this. The dealer is telling me the factory maintenance plan will transfer to me. Is that correct? This is in addition to the remainder of the factory warranty + 12month/12000 CPO Elite warranty.


That is correct. The dealer can refresh it for a nominal charge. You can PM the last 7 of the VIN and I can look it up to confirm if you'd like.

Michael


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

WeryPert1 said:


> A related question, if anybody knows. Does the price change on these BMW plans depending on whether you purchase this coverage with your new vehicle purchase vs waiting until near the end of your 4yr / 50k term? The dealer finance guy is telling me that, but I am thinking that's part of the sales pitch.


I believe the wholesale price (from BMW to the dealer) is higher from 10-50k miles than from 0-10k miles. Of course the price you pay will then be marked up to some degree from that. But yeah within 10k should be cheaper.


----------



## WeryPert1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Thanks! Since posting, I read some of the (many!) other threads related to this and that seems consistent with the other info I saw.



bagspacked said:


> I believe the wholesale price (from BMW to the dealer) is higher from 10-50k miles than from 0-10k miles. Of course the price you pay will then be marked up to some degree from that. But yeah within 10k should be cheaper.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

WeryPert1 said:


> Thanks! Since posting, I read some of the (many!) other threads related to this and that seems consistent with the other info I saw.


It is correct. Price depends on miles on the vehicle.

Michael


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

MJBrown62 said:


> It is correct. Price depends on miles on the vehicle.
> 
> Michael


To put a point on this...the wholesale cost to the dealer- what BMWNA charges the dealer (and not necessarily how retail prices change)- will vary based on mileage?

Is it a binary, 0-10k and 10k-50k step? So one 'step' in price.

I COMPLETELY understand if you cannot answer. I know amounts are off limits.

thx


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

ard said:


> To put a point on this...the wholesale cost to the dealer- what BMWNA charges the dealer (and not necessarily how retail prices change)- will vary based on mileage?
> 
> Is it a binary, 0-10k and 10k-50k step? So one 'step' in price.
> 
> ...


Cannot find the thread at the moment but I'm pretty sure it's been quoted here as being a firm 10k cutoff.


----------



## bagspacked (Jan 11, 2016)

Ok just looked harder here you go:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9699908&postcount=24


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

bagspacked said:


> Ok just looked harder here you go:
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=9699908&postcount=24


Thank you! I knew I put that out there and couldn't remember where!

Michael


----------

